

Facebook User Loses Lawsuit Over Account Termination - grellas
http://blog.ericgoldman.org/archives/2011/05/facebook_user_l.htm

======
anigbrowl
Amended complaint: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/49805523/Young-v-Facebook-Inc-
Amen...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/49805523/Young-v-Facebook-Inc-Amended-
Complaint)

 _aaaagh my eyes_

The actual issue seems to be in paragraphs 69-70 - as she hit 5000 friends
Facebook advised her she had to set up a 'public figure' account that would
give her less access to others' personal information than a personal account
would. This was apparently such an injustice that she had to jump in her car
and drive to California, a journey which proved fruitless when she failed to
make any personal contact with Facebook about her problem. There's also the
thing about a petition to have some anti-Obama page removed, but as far as I
can tell this is incidental to her complaints about the lack of ADA
accommodation.

At first I thought it was a shakedown but the more I read the more confused
she sounds. Poor woman, she needs a psychiatrist more than a lawyer.

------
ck2
That link is not helpful in that it does not remind people the shocking reason
WHY they terminated her account. One might think she actually did something
bad. What happened is that other people ganged up on her apparently when she
disagreed with the audacity and hypocrisy of them praying for someone's death.

Much better summary: <http://writ.news.findlaw.com/ramasastry/20101116.html>

Not sure why bipolar comes into the question, what they did to her was wrong
and I am not sure why the secret service did not investigate the original
posts she was disagreeing with.

In the end though, people are always better off WITHOUT a facebook account.

~~~
anigbrowl
I think there's a bit of _post hoc ergo propter hoc_ (after this, therefore
because of this) going on here. When you read the complaint, the narrative
description of what went on is less than coherent. the amended complaint I
linked to in my other post doesn't include the emails, but the original one
(below, pp 24-27) does, and her correspondence with Facebook doesn't seem to
include any mention of Obama, hate pages, or indeed her personal disability
problems (as opposed to the fact of her _account_ being disabled).

Unless there's something missing on the blank pages, I find it hard to blame
Facebook for thinking she was anything more than a spammer or completely
indifferent to the ToS.

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/36038284/Young-v-Facebook-
Complain...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/36038284/Young-v-Facebook-Complaint)

~~~
StavrosK
You missed an opportunity there, for:

"her personal disability problems (as opposed to her account's)"

